# iPhone and Android app?



## haz102 (Mar 28, 2012)

It may have already been said, but Roll it Up needs a smart phone app for both Android and iPhone. I believe Grasscity have an app so Roll it Up should follow in their direction.


----------



## Budist (Apr 3, 2012)

they now do... it kinda sucks but its a start... I hope my dollar actually went to RIU


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 3, 2012)

[h=1]Announcements[/h] Global Announcement 


04-02-2012 until 05-04-2012
*admin*
 View Profile 
 View Forum Posts 
 Private Message 
 View Journal Entries 
 View Articles 
 Add as Contact 






Administrator *Mr. Ganja*












[HR][/HR]Join Date Aug 2006Posts 21,810

[h=2]Rollitup Gone Mobile ( Android )[/h]Hey Guys/Gals,

I am just writing to let you know that we officially launched our android application for smartphones, the application will allow you to:

1) Upload pictures directly from your phone to your journal and other posts
2) Read recent comments on threads
3) Check private messages

To install the software simply visit rollitup with your android device and it should alert you about the application.

The cost of the application is $0.99, that's less then a cup of coffee which will help us pay for development of further applications.

IPHONE AND IPAD users, we are currently being reviewed by apple, hopefully with no snags we should be live within 3 weeks.

Please give us good reviews to help us get it out.​

but you still cant have a like button.








[HR][/HR]


----------



## MYWhat? (Apr 3, 2012)

Where can we give RIU, this good review ?

If you pointed us in the right direction I would gladly do just that


----------



## Xoshua (Apr 5, 2012)

I would pay the 99 cents if you can charge my phone as a charge. Is it possible?


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 9, 2012)

The app for android is pretty good just need a started tgread button, fast picture loads and as of right now it wont let me load photos but besides that its deffinatly worth a dollar if you use your phone alot


----------



## jdillinger (May 11, 2012)

Are you shitting me? $1? WTF.. There are plenty more established forum runner apps available. And we had to cash in on the vb exclusive, which is no different from free independent forum browsing applications, which are more established and neither display images still.

= = Honestly what were admins thinking? $1, I don't think the money goes to riu anyway, prolly goes to some, outsourced third party developer in india or worse... canada *shudder*.

Srsly wrong move.. . We didn't need our own custom app, just to be able to read it better on our tablets or phones.


----------



## MrFrance (May 14, 2012)

Props for the app it's great.


----------

